# Metal 2.0



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Figured I would start another one to help give back how and where I can to the community. All conjugate shit. @BrotherIron and @Trendkill probably have it covered most, but this is my attempt to help carry on.

Been away for some time, and from the gym as well off and on. Recently got back to my powerlifting gym, and dumbass shenanigans of whips and chains. Briefs and bench shirts. You know, the fun shit.

Dynamic lower MARS bar Squats w/average + 160
296 x 8 x 2 Right ass cramp
Deads w/minis (150)
286 x 8 x 1
GHR PPS 15 , 15, 20

Haven't squatted or deadliftef in briefs since May 2021

Shirt work Bar
4-Board Triples
375 x 3
418 x 3
462 x 2 
Haven't touched this weight since March 3, 2021

CG Raw 2 Board
286 x 6
286 x 6

Lat PD
3 x 12 

Chest Supported Rows
3 x 8

Rev Flies
30x30x3sets
SS
Side Raises 3 x 15
SS
Hammers 3 x 15

#5 Pin Rack Pull 1RM Purple band with 120 in chains
155x5
221x5
265x3
309x1
331x1 
375x1 
419x1 

Belt Box Squat 
2 x 15

GHR 2 x 15 

Rev Hypers 2 x 15   

Abs 2x50 • Blue band

Bench w/mini bands (90)
155 x 6 x 6

Inc DB Bench
2 x 20

Front Raise
3 x 12

Side delts 3 x 12

Hammer Curls
3 x 12

Row Machine Gauntlet 
3 x 6

More Triceps, bis, Rear delt work

Right now numbers don't mean shit to me. The overall mental well being that I get from this sport/type of training does. First week back, and more to come.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 14, 2022)

Following along! Excited to see more conjugate!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome back and glad to have another conjugate guy to follow and get ideas from.

how was the bruising from the briefs and shirt?


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Hell yeah man this is great , right the fuck on !!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Welcome back and glad to have another conjugate guy to follow and get ideas from.
> 
> how was the bruising from the briefs and shirt?


It was great. Actually missed the pain and bruising. The shirt is still being broke in. So, it didn't have much give, and bit more than my previous one did.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Following along man. Really enjoying seeing this conjugate stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 14, 2022)

Good on ye @Metalhead1 fer getting back on that grind! Nothing like training at a good gym with good mates to push ye.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 14, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Good on ye @Metalhead1 fer getting back on that grind! Nothing like training at a good gym with good mates to push ye.


Yeah bro 100%. I got two other geared lifters to lift with now, and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 15, 2022)

Fuck yea brother.  Glad to see you back at it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 15, 2022)

Excited to follow along... Good to see ya back.


----------



## PZT (Aug 16, 2022)

Hey bubba


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Marrs bar w/average  + 160
286 x 5 x 5
Right hamstring discomfort

Inverse Curl w/Avg band 3 x 8

Suspended MARRS Good Mornings
3 x 10

Rev Hypers
3 x of 30 seconds 

Squat walks
3 x 1 minute

Work on bracing. Get fucking tight

From Sunday. 2nd time using the Marrs bar and I wasn't getting tight enough. Had planned to go higher in weight on Squats, but my right hamstring was struggling. Stayed with previous weight from week 1, and just did 5 x 5.

First time doing inverse Curls with bands, and fuck me those suck. Hypers and walks for time.  Goal for Hypers was a minute, but they lit my lower back, sciatic on fire. 30 seconds was plenty.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Marrs bar w/average + 160
> 286 x 5 x 5
> Right hamstring discomfort
> 
> ...



I really wanna try one of these MARRS bars. Hope your hamstring gets better bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I really wanna try one of these MARRS bars. Hope your hamstring gets better bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer the SSB over the MARRS. Mainly because I've used it way more, and haven't fully figured out why the MARRS is that much different.

Thanks man. There's going to be a few growing pains to get back to where I was, and want to be.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> I prefer the SSB over the MARRS. Mainly because I've used it way more, and haven't fully figured out why the MARRS is that much different.
> 
> Thanks man. There's going to be a few growing pains to get back to where I was, and want to be.



Always is brother, you already know. You’re well on your way. Good to see you back on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> First time doing inverse Curls with bands, and fuck me those suck. Hypers and walks for time.  Goal for Hypers was a minute, but they lit my lower back, sciatic on fire. 30 seconds was plenty.


Hypers and walks for time back to back is brutal.  I like doing the walks for time but not hypers.  That shit must have burned to bad.


Metalhead1 said:


> I prefer the SSB over the MARRS. Mainly because I've used it way more, and haven't fully figured out why the MARRS is that much different.
> 
> Thanks man. There's going to be a few growing pains to get back to where I was, and want to be.


Marrs has a weird groove to it.  I haven't figured it out yet and I actually like it a lot more when I use it for narrow squats on ME days.  I'm doing a DE wave with it right now too and it's messin with me.  The weight sits right in the center line of the body so it pulls you forward a little bit but not as hard as the SSB.  It's also way too easy to get loose with the Marrs cause the weight sits lower and is almost too comfortable lol.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Hypers and walks for time back to back is brutal.  I like doing the walks for time but not hypers.  That shit must have burned to bad.
> 
> Marrs has a weird groove to it.  I haven't figured it out yet and I actually like it a lot more when I use it for narrow squats on ME days.  I'm doing a DE wave with it right now too and it's messin with me.  The weight sits right in the center line of the body so it pulls you forward a little bit but not as hard as the SSB.  It's also way too easy to get loose with the Marrs cause the weight sits lower and is almost too comfortable lol.


Yeah the hypers for time was terrible. The stretch is a bitch. Plus, being around 250 it's impossible to breathe laying there. Listening to Dave and the old Westside guys talk about doing them for the length of a song inspired this endeavor. It's going to happen in time with a lot of discomfort to come. 

Same thing with me on the MARRS. It's so comfortable, and easy to get loose that it's messing with me also.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2022)

August 16
Bar
122
166
231

2-Board
276

Shirt
4-Board
341
375

3-Board work
409 x 3
441 x 3
485 x 2

485 was ugly on 2nd rep. Flared too early. Used a Metal Jack shirt. Doesn't bite like the SDP, and surprisingly feels better pressing wise.

Went heavier than I planned to, but it felt good overall. Shoulder acted right.

Lat PD 3 x 12

Chest Supported Row 3 x 8

Giant Set
Rev Flies 3 x 12
SS
Side Raises 3 x 12
SS
Hammers 3 x 10

Red bands
Tri PD x 100
Face Pulls x 100


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2022)

We'll say this is the starting point. Still around 250 if I had to guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2022)

Looking good bro, good to see you back.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 17, 2022)

Metal was my favorite gear when I was competing.  It sucks that Ano had to be such a POS dickhead and screw it up with Elitefts.  I wore the original Metal Pro suit and the Viking bench shirt.  Dead simple to use and as you said comfortable (relatively speaking).  The briefs were awesome too.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Metal was my favorite gear when I was competing.  It sucks that Ano had to be such a POS dickhead and screw it up with Elitefts.  I wore the original Metal Pro suit and the Viking bench shirt.  Dead simple to use and as you said comfortable (relatively speaking).  The briefs were awesome too.


Yeah Ano fucked up a good thing. The Jack shirt was way easier to use than the Metal Ace I have. Got a pair of Ace briefs that are pretty decent still, but they've been around over the years.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Hell yeah man, you’re at a really strong starting point strength wise and your physique. That’s a lean 250 too. Looking forward to this log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Recovery work today 

Sleds walks/marches 10 minutes

Rear Delt Sled Pulls
3 x 20yds down and back

Lots of lat work
Red band tris, and rear delts 

Simple, and much needed day. Didn't do recovery work Monday and I felt tight all day. 

Also, I didn't do a lot of recovery work in the past which caused my conditioning, and ailments to go to shit. So, trying something new, and mainly because Dave Tate says most people neglect the boring shit like this.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

He’s absolutely right and I’m the guy he’s talking about. Fuck, I’ve gotta make
Time for that shit. 

The rear delt sled pulls, you pulling those while back pedaling? 

Bro I’ve seriously gotta start adding conditioning work in, but I’m being a piece of
Shit about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Recovery work today
> 
> Sleds walks/marches 10 minutes
> 
> ...


How do the marches feel compared to the standard walk with a sled? Do you notice certain muscles are more activated?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> He’s absolutely right and I’m the guy he’s talking about. Fuck, I’ve gotta make
> Time for that shit.
> 
> The rear delt sled pulls, you pulling those while back pedaling?
> ...


Yes stand still and do a face pull. Depending on what surface you're doing it on dictates how hard you pill. On gravel, you won't have to pull hard like we didn't. Pull to contract. Step back until the strap tightens, and pull again and keep going. 

Being recovery work, it's not super heavy, but heavy enough that you feel it in  your targeted muscles. 

YES, quit being "piece of shit" about it, and just do it. I know the feeling. It's one of the easiest fucking things to skip, but I have my own evidence that skipping the easy shit is why I never advanced to where I wanted to be. Discipline over motivation. You got it bro


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> How do the marches feel compared to the standard walk with a sled? Do you notice certain muscles are more activated?


Standard walk is more along conditioning to get bloodflow. Great for a warmup or cool down. Marches target the hips a lot for me. Heel strike marching hits the hamstrings. Think of the old straight Leg marching with a heel strike.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Standard walk is more along conditioning to get bloodflow. Great for a warmup or cool down. Marches target the hips a lot for me. Heel strike marching hits the hamstrings. Think of the old straight Leg marching with a heel strike.


Awesome, thanks! I'm looking for more variation on the drags. Looking to try and get at the glutes on the recovery days to increase the ability to activate/ be mindful of them in the Squat and Deadlift.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yes stand still and do a face pull. Depending on what surface you're doing it on dictates how hard you pill. On gravel, you won't have to pull hard like we didn't. Pull to contract. Step back until the strap tightens, and pull again and keep going.
> 
> Being recovery work, it's not super heavy, but heavy enough that you feel it in your targeted muscles.
> 
> YES, quit being "piece of shit" about it, and just do it. I know the feeling. It's one of the easiest fucking things to skip, but I have my own evidence that skipping the easy shit is why I never advanced to where I wanted to be. Discipline over motivation. You got it bro



Damn that sounds rough, and like what my complacent ass needs. You’re fucking right brother and thanks for sticking it to me and saying it straight. It’s about time I start doing that and not making excuses. I think it’s the main reason I’m not getting where I want to. You’re damn right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 18, 2022)

Late to the party, but it's good to see you back @Metalhead1


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome, thanks! I'm looking for more variation on the drags. Looking to try and get at the glutes on the recovery days to increase the ability to activate/ be mindful of them in the Squat and Deadlift.











						WSBB Blog: The Sled
					

Tags: GPP, Sleds, Conditioning By: Westside Barbell Educational Team One of the most functional and cost effective pieces of equipment a gym can have is a sled. When utilized correctly, the sled offers multiple ways to enhance your GPP levels and expand the base of your strength pyramid. As an...




					www.westside-barbell.com
				




Just in case you, or anyone else hasn't read this article.

For glute and hamstrings, they recommend "heavy lateral side steps. Focusing on maintaining a braced trunk, and laterally step leading with the right leg one trip, then the left leg on the return trip"


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 18, 2022)

Hell yeah


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> WSBB Blog: The Sled
> 
> 
> Tags: GPP, Sleds, Conditioning By: Westside Barbell Educational Team One of the most functional and cost effective pieces of equipment a gym can have is a sled. When utilized correctly, the sled offers multiple ways to enhance your GPP levels and expand the base of your strength pyramid. As an...
> ...


Dude! Thanks! I will be doing those tomorrow and I'll report back! Thanks for the article!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn that sounds rough, and like what my complacent ass needs. You’re fucking right brother and thanks for sticking it to me and saying it straight. It’s about time I start doing that and not making excuses. I think it’s the main reason I’m not getting where I want to. You’re damn right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's part of it bro. We can help motivate. Up to you to execute. if I can help in anyway, let me know.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Hell yeah





TODAY said:


> Late to the party, but it's good to see you back @Metalhead1


Good to see you both again


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 18, 2022)

4" Blocks
155
265
331
375
441
485
551
595 soft lockout 

Best on this variation was back In September 2020 and it was 639. So not far off. Didn't get as tight as I needed to. Insert whatever excuse. It all applies somehow

GHR
2 x 15

Rev Hypers
2 x 20

Pressed for time. Heading back this afternoon for smaller work


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Speed Bench w/reds (90)
9 x 3
155 5 x 3
175 x 2 x 3
195 x 2 x 3

Alternating 3 grips. Comp grip down to Close Grip 30 second rest Normally don't do speed work this way, but it felt good. 

Plus, I read old deepsquatter articles beforehand, and I got a glimpse of how they were doing it then as opposed to just 9 x 3 same weight and all that.  

Inc DB Bench
3 x 6 - 10

3 second negatives Work the muscles

Lat Pulldowns
4 x 10

DB Cleans
3 x 10

Giant Set 3 Rounds
Hammers
SS
Pushdowns
SS
Abs

For so, long I only had the main 3 movements in mind. Rotating them, and working them way more often than necessary, and being fried constantly, and shorting the accessories.

To produce the force, we must have the muscles to absorb the force. Another mistake I made before in not training my accessories like a bodybuilder per se. Hitting them harder this go around, with a better connection as well.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Dude! Thanks! I will be doing those tomorrow and I'll report back! Thanks for the article!


Hey man! Thanks, again! Those lateral drags were really good! Definitely gonna be in the rotation! Really got the hips going.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Hey man! Thanks, again! Those lateral drags were really good! Definitely gonna be in the rotation! Really got the hips going.


Hell yeah that's great to hear!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 19, 2022)

Old Deepsquatter articles.  Man, that brings back memories.  I know the guy that ran that site back in the day.  Good dude that hosted a lot of meets in N. Cali and was a good lifter himself.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Old Deepsquatter articles.  Man, that brings back memories.  I know the guy that ran that site back in the day.  Good dude that hosted a lot of meets in N. Cali and was a good lifter himself.


That's cool. Yeah I like going back and reading them every now and then just to refresh the information. Same with old Elite articles from the early 00's when gear was dominant.


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> That's cool. Yeah I like going back and reading them every now and then just to refresh the information. Same with old Elite articles from the early 00's when gear was dominant.


Those elite articles and tnation were like all there was haha. Had to read a lot more back then for sure.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Those elite articles and tnation were like all there was haha. Had to read a lot more back then for sure.


Very true  Still rings true for me going back to the older ones, as the more recent ones don't always fall in line with my training


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Straight Bar w/chains + 150
Chains
176 x 8
241 x 5
286 x 3
352 x 1
396 x 1

Last time I tried this variation I think I had 424 with this amount of chains. That was early 2020, and with tighter briefs. Slowly crawling back to where I was.  

Back down 264 x 3 x 5  

These were around 70% for volume, and technique.  

Notes: Work on bracing. Keep upper back tight. Arch hard. Drive with shoulders off the box

Rev Hypers
4 x 10 heavy

Pushed these hard

GHR
3 x 8
Need to work on these. Some days they're good. Others not so much 

Abs
Started with ab pulldowns with a strong band. Snapped that fucker. Try again tomorrow with sled work


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 21, 2022)

What brand was the band that snapped?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What brand was the band that snapped?


I'll look again tomorrow. Left it hanging there because it pissed me off. It snapped and hit my upper back, and then somehow went around and hit my nipple. Really pissed me off. 

I do know it's not a Westside or Elite band. Only Westside band I've snapped was a light doing fat man rows


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Floor Press + Chains (105)
254 top set
Add yellow slingshot 254 x 2
*Max 308 + 70 chains

Floor Rolling DB Ext
4 x 12
55 x 2 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 8

Kroc Rows
3 x 8
100 x 3 x 8

Giant Set
Rev Flies
25 x 2 x 12 35 x 10
SS
Side Raises
25 x 2 x 12 35 x 8
SS Hammers
35 x 3 x 10

Red bands
Tri PD x 100
Face Pulls x 100
Ab PDs
70 x 3 x F

Indifferent about the floor press. Been fucking gearing to get in the gym all day to only be limited still. 

Still trying to channel anger into lifting as well. Trying to ratchet up intensity when it matters. Getting my training partners on board to make it a competitive atmosphere. It will happen in time. 

Pushed accessories harder with less rest time.


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Floor Press + Chains (105)
> 254 top set
> Add yellow slingshot 254 x 2
> *Max 308 + 70 chains
> ...


I use to always tell training partners I’d double what ever they did in reps on like accessories and top sets. Worked pretty good


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Damn I can’t believe that band snapped on you dude. It woulda pissed me off too, especially hitting me. You’re putting in some heavy work bro. Glad to have you around again and logging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> I use to always tell training partners I’d double what ever they did in reps on like accessories and top sets. Worked pretty good


Only problem is we're now starting to do the same main lifts, but accessories are different, because we have different weaknesses. Plus, they have two different coaches. 

My main thing I have to learn is to get pissed off or channel something into my heavy lifts. Floor press is a bad example. It's fucking floor press, but when i Squat or dead heavy, I need to figure out how to get it there. 



IronSoul said:


> Damn I can’t believe that band snapped on you dude. It woulda pissed me off too, especially hitting me. You’re putting in some heavy work bro. Glad to have you around again and logging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that fucker sucked, and has changed how I do core workouts now lol


----------



## PZT (Aug 24, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Only problem is we're now starting to do the same main lifts, but accessories are different, because we have different weaknesses. Plus, they have two different coaches.
> 
> My main thing I have to learn is to get pissed off or channel something into my heavy lifts. Floor press is a bad example. It's fucking floor press, but when i Squat or dead heavy, I need to figure out how to get it there.
> 
> ...


I make up shit in my head most of the time. 

Like “fk that guy, im
Bigger/strong”

Or

“Bet I’d get the pussy if I get this weight”


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 24, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> My main thing I have to learn is to get pissed off or channel something into my heavy lifts.



As I pulled into the gym yesterday to do some back work this song was on.  

Coincidence?  No says I.


----------



## tinymk (Aug 25, 2022)

Nice work brother!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> As I pulled into the gym yesterday to do some back work this song was on.
> 
> Coincidence? No says I.



Ninjy star!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Today was one of those long mother fuckers that would never end so I could get to the gym. All day, all I could do was patiently wait for it. 

Finally get to the gym at normal time. Training partner will be late. Before he got there I started getting warmed up. He showed up and we have 3 of us there for the dynamic Squats. 

Watched some of Chuck's old squat videos at Westside earlier. So, I was pushing both of them. 

Plan was 8 x 2 at 352 + 160 in band tension. Reps are moving fast. 30 seconds Rest. Just going. 5th set, I get under the bar to set up. Set my feet, push out and my goddamn right knee pops.

Sharp pain shoots into it. All I can think is fuck, and figure out do I risk or not. Ultimately I chose not to. I had planned to try and deadlift with them after, but I couldn't put much pressure outward. 

I don't think I fucked up anything majorly, but enough to piss me off. Dynamic upper tomorrow.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Today was one of those long mother fuckers that would never end so I could get to the gym. All day, all I could do was patiently wait for it.
> 
> Finally get to the gym at normal time. Training partner will be late. Before he got there I started getting warmed up. He showed up and we have 3 of us there for the dynamic Squats.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man. It's always better to call it instead of doing some real damage.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Speed Bench w/reds (90)
9 x 3
155 x 3x 3
175 x 6 x 3
30 second rest

Didn't increase much like last week. 10lb difference, but CG Press wasn't quick as it needed to be today. Comp grip was explosive

Pin Press w/reds (90)
275 x 3 x 5

Swapped to these to hit more on the Triceps

Lat Pulldown
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 10

DB Cleans
30 x 10
40 x 2 x 10

Giant Set 3 Rounds
Hammers
40 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 10
SS
Pushdowns
70, 80, 100 x 15
SS
Abs 3 x F


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Suspended Arch Back GM
Max 3
Bar
186
252
296
362
406 x 2

Pin #3 Rack Pull w/chains
155 x 5
231 x 5
265 x 5
341 x 3
Add chains (72)
375 x 3

Rev Hypers
4 x 15 - 20
220 x 2 x F
275 x 2 x F


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Hope you’re feeling better dude. Getting in some good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hope you’re feeling better dude. Getting in some good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Good overall. I'm gonna Squat again Thursday


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 28, 2022)

Ever figure out what caused the knee issue?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Ever figure out what caused the knee issue?


Not 100% really. It was still bothersome Friday when I was walking up a maintenance stand at work. Either way, if I have to, I'll wrap it up and keep going on dynamic work. It'll strengthen in time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 31, 2022)

August 30
3-Board work
155
231
265

3-Board
309

Shirt
4-Board
375

3-Board
441
485
507 x 2
529 *GR I think

Rolling Tri Ext
55 x 2 x 10
SS
Kroc Rows
100 x 2 x 10

Black bands
Tri PD 
2 x 50

Face Pulls 
2 x 50

Ab PDs 3 x 20

Had to cut out volume on accessories. Fucking smoked today. Got some work in. Learned I didn't like one shirt. Enjoyed another. 

Top set was a soft 546 to a 2-board from a gym partner. I'm going to catch his ass soon


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

What shirts are you playing around with?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What shirts are you playing around with?


I just received a Rage X 2ply. It's closed back, and it was going to choke the fuck out of me. So, threw it back in the bag. 

Today I used a Metal Pro King. Stiff as hell, but I've found it works great for board work. 

We also have an SDP, probably my favorite, and a Metal Jack. 2nd favorite.

Thinking about cutting open the back of the Rage, and adding velcro. I just do not care for closed back shirts.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

Open back is the only thing I ever wore outside on an old hdhp blast shirt. It’s painful enough Without being choked out. Best success I ever had with a shirt was a hand me down Metal Viking. Easy to use, easy to touch and great carryover.  Something about the poly they use that just worked better for me.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

You and [mention]Trendkill [/mention] need to help me understand the board stuff. The three and two, is that inches with the board for the press? This stuff is still somewhat new to me, or honestly at least relearning the shit from years ago with the PL stuff. I just want to understand your log better so I can participate better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You and [mention]Trendkill [/mention] need to help me understand the board stuff. The three and two, is that inches with the board for the press? This stuff is still somewhat new to me, or honestly at least relearning the shit from years ago with the PL stuff. I just want to understand your log better so I can participate better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Board press is a great way to address a specific weak point or over load the lift. Unlike a pin press where You can relax at the bottom and let the rack hold the weight a board press forces you to stay tight throughout  the entire ROM.  A two board press is just two 2x6 boards placed on the chest. A three board is three 2x6 boards and so on. Most guys use 1-5 to address various points in the bench. Two and three board are the most popular. Boards are also great for breaking in and learning a bench shirt.

they were originally made popular by Jesse Kellum who was a top tier 198  lifter in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s. He showe’d them to Louie Simmons and they exploded in popularity.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Board press is a great way to address a specific weak point or over load the lift. Unlike a pin press where You can relax at the bottom and let the rack hold the weight a board press forces you to stay tight throughout the entire ROM. A two board press is just two 2x6 boards placed on the chest. A three board is three 2x6 boards and so on. Most guys use 1-5 to address various points in the bench. Two and three board are the most popular. Boards are also great for breaking in and learning a bench shirt.
> 
> they were originally made popular by Jesse Kellum who was a top tier 198 lifter in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s. He showe’d them to Louie Simmons and they exploded in popularity.



Thank you dude, I had no idea. I have seen a lot of this stuff over the years but never dove into it or asked much about it. That helps me understand it a lot more, and honestly a little curious of it when it comes to strength training. You guys are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thank you dude, I had no idea. I have seen a lot of this stuff over the years but never dove into it or asked much about it. That helps me understand it a lot more, and honestly a little curious of it when it comes to strength training. You guys are awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say it better than Trend did. I will add that it helps create more variations to ME workouts. Plus, a great way to handle heavier weights than one could normally Press full range, and strengthen the hell out of the Triceps. 

You can find the benchblockz,, and such online at elite, and other places so you don't have to have somebody to hold the boards in place.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Can't say it better than Trend did. I will add that it helps create more variations to ME workouts. Plus, a great way to handle heavier weights than one could normally Press full range, and strengthen the hell out of the Triceps.
> 
> You can find the benchblockz,, and such online at elite, and other places so you don't have to have somebody to hold the boards in place.


Shiiiii better tuck them boards under your shirt lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Can't say it better than Trend did. I will add that it helps create more variations to ME workouts. Plus, a great way to handle heavier weights than one could normally Press full range, and strengthen the hell out of the Triceps.
> 
> You can find the benchblockz,, and such online at elite, and other places so you don't have to have somebody to hold the boards in place.



Awesome man. I appreciate it. Always looking to add more knowledge and equipment to my tool box. I won’t always be training for hypertrophy mainly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome man. I appreciate it. Always looking to add more knowledge and equipment to my tool box. I won’t always be training for hypertrophy mainly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can do hypertrophy work with boards as well. 2-5 board Press with high reps will work the hell out of your Triceps


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 31, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> You can do hypertrophy work with boards as well. 2-5 board Press with high reps will work the hell out of your Triceps



Kind of reminds me of the pin presses I used to do for heavier weight and to strengthen partials. I seriously think I would like adding these in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> Shiiiii better tuck them boards under your shirt lol.


Yep, been there.  Also tried using bands to secure them to my chest when training solo.  Bench blokz are awesome and much better than boards.


----------



## PZT (Aug 31, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yep, been there.  Also tried using bands to secure them to my chest when training solo.  Bench blokz are awesome and much better than boards.


We had one for a while and it never seemed to hit right


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> We had one for a while and it never seemed to hit right


If you're referring to the blockz, they are different. They compress pretty weird on 3 and up.

Also, they have to be put on right or they hit our belts when we bench at times. i prefer real boards, but blockz work even with their few differences.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 31, 2022)

PZT said:


> We had one for a while and it never seemed to hit right


Up until recently I've been training solo so they are perfect for that.  If using a shirt I would definitely want real boards.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Squats w/Average + 160
286 x 5 x 3
319 x 5 x 2

Deads + monster (not shit)
309 x 1
331 x 1
375 x 6 x 1  

Rev Hypers
165 x 3 x 30

GHR
3 x 12

Abs (strong band)
3 x 25

Squats and deads were super fast. Training pattner and I went back to back pushing each other out of the way. No knee pain this time.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 7, 2022)

3 - Board w/chains (70)
155
231
265

3 - Board and shirt  
375 x 2 x 3
397 x 3 x 3
Chains were a motherfucker. Always are. Swapped between orange jack and pro king first 4 sets. 

Once again king is best for 3 board up. Tried a 2 and it locks up so fucking bad.  

Orange jack is best for 2 and below and that's being generous. 3 board it had 0 fucking pop off the board.  

Last Set went with the SDP and by far still my favorite. Slightly big. Should have brought the collar down, but it did the job and felt like a slingshot off the board.  

Inc Tate Press
45 x 12
60 x 8

Bent Over Rows
231 x 2 x 8

Fucking gassed. Had a beach trip this past week. Starting the process of separation with my wife, but such is life. Enjoyed getting out the aggression in a positive way. More accessories a day recovery tomorrow, because my ass sitting at 255 should be in better condition than this.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

2" Block Pulls
155
221
265
331
375 x 3
441 x 3
485 x 3
529 x 2
485 + chains (40) x 2 x 2 

Not a max. Just working up. Left quad was weak on the 529 lockouts. So dropped it down and added chains to get it to move faster.  

Elevated Pendlay Rows
Work upper back
Imitate Bench grips
243 x 3 x 15
5 reps per grip

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns
150 x 3 x 8 - 10

Shrugs on Calf machine 
SS
Band Pull apart
SS
Core 

Started following Jimmy Kolb on Patreon again. Getting ideas to build my Bench as my priority for the time being. This was one of his numerous fuck around days to build his back.


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Shrugs on Calf machine


the one with the pads on ur shoulders?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> the one with the pads on ur shoulders?


Yes. First time trying it this way, and it fatigued my traps way quicker than holding the weight


----------



## Valdosta (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yes. First time trying it this way, and it fatigued my traps way quicker than holding the weight


im gunna try it. grip always fails before traps


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> im gunna try it. grip always fails before traps


Same here. Either grip, or lower back after deads for me.


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yes. First time trying it this way, and it fatigued my traps way quicker than holding the weight


Bet that was awesome. Like a machine Hise Shrug with the SSB lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Bet that was awesome. Like a machine Hise Shrug with the SSB lol


Oh yeah very similar


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Glad you’re taking care of yourself and making the gym your sanctuary during the separation. That’s always tough, regardless of the situation. I wish you the best with all of that brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Glad you’re taking care of yourself and making the gym your sanctuary during the separation. That’s always tough, regardless of the situation. I wish you the best with all of that brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for sure. I don't know if we're going to end it after all. Things always change for the better when I tell her I'm not happy. We'll see


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> for sure. I don't know if we're going to end it after all. Things always change for the better when I tell her I'm not happy. We'll see



I wish you two the best, brother. I hope you both find ways to make it work and improve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Floor press w/catapult
95
135
185
225
275
315
Add catapult
365 x 2 x 5

Floor Skullcrushers
115 x 3 x 10

Elbows were pissy

Slight Incline DB Ext
45 x 3 x 10

45° shoulder raises
25 x 3 x 10
SS
Hammers
45 x 3 x 10

Quick workout at work. I hate that gym, but it's good when needed. Added the catapult to get more of an overload volume in a way.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Floor press w/catapult
> 95
> 135
> 185
> ...



What is the catapult? Is it something similar to a slingshot? I’ve never done floor skulls, curious about those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What is the catapult? Is it something similar to a slingshot? I’ve never done floor skulls, curious about those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's just Metal's version. It's equivalent to Mark's Madddog slingshot. 

They're very similar, except you can only get so much stretch out of them. They tend to help my elbows if they're irritated instead of doing them on a bench.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah it's just Metal's version. It's equivalent to Mark's Madddog slingshot.
> 
> They're very similar, except you can only get so much stretch out of them. They tend to help my elbows if they're irritated instead of doing them on a bench.



That’s pretty cool. I hadn’t heard of those before. I bet it does help a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2022)

I need a safe spot to do floor press in my gym so bad


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> I need a safe spot to do floor press in my gym so bad


You don't have a rack to do in them?


----------



## PZT (Sep 10, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> You don't have a rack to do in them?


We dont have power racks. Just a squat rack and then this one “power rack” that has a permanent bar on each side bracing a back half rack. My forearms aren’t long enough to where my Tricep hit the floor.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Speed Bench
Bench w/reds (70)
177 x 9 x 3

Tri PD
SS
Hi Row Pulldown
SS
Plate Raise

Hammers
SS
Side Raises

3rd day benching this week. Hard to say how long that will last, but form work was priority today. Good pump overall as well.  

Ordered a Super Katana. Wanted to get the F8, but I'm going to wait a while before I go to the extreme shirts. Most likely will start with the F8 Widowmaker, or the single ply F8 shirt.  

Heavy bench day Tuesday.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 14, 2022)

3-Ply SDP work
Bench
155
265
331

Shirt
375 x 2 no touch
419 x 2 no touch  

2-Board
485 x 3
496 x 3

High Inc Pin Press
375 x F (10+)
419 x 8
419 x 10

SIngle Arm Tri PD
3 x F

No touches. Shirt was too aggressive. Collar rode too high on the first one, I thought My throat was ready to bleed. 

Got better as we pulled the collar down, but still figuring out the groove. ok with the work today for the weight and to a 2board. Presses were strong.  I'll upload videos of it later


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> 3-Ply SDP work
> Bench
> 155
> 265
> ...



Hell yeah man, strong movements. I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Need to work on tucking harder from the start and throughout the lift. Flaring only at the top to lockout, and getting away from the racks.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

I like seeing the videos. This gives a great perspective into the technical challenges of geared lifting. To get carryover you have to be strong and technical.

Playing Cherry Pie probably cost you 25lbs on the first set at 496. Playing Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap more than made up for it though.

I secretly play the entire Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinking Rich album on my dynamic upper days sometimes. Don’t tell anyone.


----------



## Yano (Sep 15, 2022)

Leaves 50 cents on the jukebox ,,,, let me get the next song   👍


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I like seeing the videos. This gives a great perspective into the technical challenges of geared lifting. To get carryover you have to be strong and technical.
> 
> Playing Cherry Pie probably cost you 25lbs on the first set at 496. Playing Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap more than made up for it though.
> 
> I secretly play the entire Dirty Rotten Filthy Stinking Rich album on my dynamic upper days sometimes. Don’t tell anyone.


That explains why your speed days are so fast, so you can turn that shit off quicker

We had stragglers from the day crew that had the speaker, and their music blows. 

If I'm spotting, I'm yelling cues at my partner. If I'm lifting, I can't hear shit because of the pressure and focus. I only wish music made me stronger


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

This is awesome stuff! I like seeing everyone's training style! Still got plenty of headroom on my current program but do have any suggested reading on conjugate. Like the book of methods or Dave Tates perodization bibles?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> This is awesome stuff! I like seeing everyone's training style! Still got plenty of headroom on my current program but do have any suggested reading on conjugate. Like the book of methods or Dave Tates perodization bibles?


I haven't read book of methods unfortunately, but I do have the squat/deadlift book, and the Bench book. They're pretty good overall. You just have to try and keep up with Louie's style.

There are tons of articles on EliteFTS you can scour through and get a general consensus of how people do conjugate. That's where Ive read most of my stuff. There, and Deepsquatter.com. There you see Dave and Louie's old journals and how they trained at that time "Westside style."

In the grand scheme of things, it's very simple. It only gets complicated when it gets to personalization. 

We each have our own unique weaknesses. How we bring them up, along with staying stronger in other areas is key. 

If you ever do attempt it, keep it simple. It's not an over night success story, but will definitely improve many, if not all areas in some form or fashion.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 15, 2022)

@Metalhead1 makes a good point about Louie's writing style.  It is all over the place and you often have to read an article multiple times to understand what he is saying.  Westside-barbell.com has an archive of every article he has written in the past 20 years.  His protege, Tom Berry, is also putting out new articles although Tom is also not the greatest communicator and I scratch my head sometimes with some of the things he writes.


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> I haven't read book of methods unfortunately, but I do have the squat/deadlift book, and the Bench book. They're pretty good overall. You just have to try and keep up with Louie's style.
> 
> There are tons of articles on EliteFTS you can scour through and get a general consensus of how people do conjugate. That's where Ive read most of my stuff. There, and Deepsquatter.com. There you see Dave and Louie's old journals and how they trained at that time "Westside style."
> 
> ...


I've been reading a bunch on EliteFTS. I found some of their beginner conjugate templates. They really drive home the simplicity of it. Definitely have those locked and loaded once I'm stalling hard on my current program. The why's and how's behind programming are fascinating to me.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 15, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> That explains why your speed days are so fast, so you can turn that shit off quicker
> 
> We had stragglers from the day crew that had the speaker, and their music blows.
> 
> If I'm spotting, I'm yelling cues at my partner. If I'm lifting, I can't hear shit because of the pressure and focus. I only wish music made me stronger


For me, the right music puts in the right headspace where I can focus and bring that intensity needed with heavier lifts. My old coach used to try to get us to not care about music by playing shit sometimes and they would throw my whole day off.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @Metalhead1 makes a good point about Louie's writing style.  It is all over the place and you often have to read an article multiple times to understand what he is saying.  Westside-barbell.com has an archive of every article he has written in the past 20 years.  His protege, Tom Berry, is also putting out new articles although Tom is also not the greatest communicator and I scratch my head sometimes with some of the things he writes.


Yeah I try to read those every now and then. Most seem to be branching out to other sports at times though


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I've been reading a bunch on EliteFTS. I found some of their beginner conjugate templates. They really drive home the simplicity of it. Definitely have those locked and loaded once I'm stalling hard on my current program. The why's and how's behind programming are fascinating to me.


That's what I would do is pick one and follow it for the 12-16 weeks. You'll get a very good idea of where your weights are, how the program works, and definitely find your weaknesses. Then, adjust your accessories accordingly


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> For me, the right music puts in the right headspace where I can focus and bring that intensity needed with heavier lifts. My old coach used to try to get us to not care about music by playing shit sometimes and they would throw my whole day off.


I used to be that way, and use music to help, but it hasn't in a long time. Plus, I don't always have control of the speaker, and I won't hear the music when I start anyway


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 15, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> I used to be that way, and use music to help, but it hasn't in a long time. Plus, I don't always have control of the speaker, and I won't hear the music when I start anyway


I'm stuck in a commercial gym these days so I always have my headphones on.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 15, 2022)

There is a meet I have my eye on December 10th. I am starting Jimmy Kolb's Bench program that got him to 950 a few years ago. I'm not to that level, but after looking at it, I have confidence that my Bench will grow quite a bit in the next 12 weeks. 

Not 100% on the meet yet, but I'm going to start training for it officially Sunday whether it happens or not.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Floor Press w/Chains and F8 Widowmaker
155
221
Add Widowmaker
265
Add chains (70)
X 3 
More chains (106)
X 3 

Add weight
331 + 106

Drop down
265 + 106 x 13

Tate Press
50 x 12
60 x 2 x 12

Tri PD 1 x failure 

Flat DB (high rep)
60 x 2 x 20+

Rev Fly
35 x 3 x 20 - 25


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Floor Press w/Chains and F8 Widowmaker
> 155
> 221
> Add Widowmaker
> ...


Damn this looks rough lol good work brother


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

I have an original Slingshot and I hate it. How do you like the widow maker?  Does it feel more like a bench shirt?


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have an original Slingshot and I hate it. How do you like the widow maker?  Does it feel more like a bench shirt?


I had one for awhile. Used it twice and sold it lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have an original Slingshot and I hate it. How do you like the widow maker?  Does it feel more like a bench shirt?





PZT said:


> I had one for awhile. Used it twice and sold it lol


Reasons why you guys didn't like it?

Honestly, only used one slingshot. A yellow one and a size too big. Doesn't do a whole lot. The metal catapult I had worked better. 

The Widowmaker is another animal altogether. It's stiffer. The entire material is thicker. It doesn't mimick a shirt completely, but it does create the stretch on the chest, and a good pop off. 

Andersonpowerlifting.com has them in single and double ply. I bought the single, and it's way stronger and durable than any slingshot or any alternative I've used before.


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Reasons why you guys didn't like it?
> 
> Honestly, only used one slingshot. A yellow one and a size too big. Doesn't do a whole lot. The metal catapult I had worked better.
> 
> ...


I wish I wouldn’t have sold it due to the ability keep benching without further injuring myself. 

But at the time it made me feel lazier, if that makes sense


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> I wish I wouldn’t have sold it due to the ability keep benching without further injuring myself.
> 
> But at the time it made me feel lazier, if that makes sense


Lazier as in just being too reliant on it?


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Lazier as in just being too reliant on it?


Mainly with maintain tightness I guess. But like I said I literally used it twice. First time just playing around. Then the second time I paused 405 with it. So the estimated 10% was correct because I was only pausing 375 without it. 

But man I should probably by another one for the days my shoulders giving me fits. I see the benefits .


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mainly with maintain tightness I guess. But like I said I literally used it twice. First time just playing around. Then the second time I paused 405 with it. So the estimated 10% was correct because I was only pausing 375 without it.
> 
> But man I should probably by another one for the days my shoulders giving me fits. I see the benefits .


Definitely great benefits. Especially overload aspect, imo. If you need help on deciding which one to get, let me know.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 16, 2022)

I don't like any reverse band lifts.   They mess with me too much and I struggle with form and maintaining tightness.  Same thing happened with the slingshot and it also altered my groove too much.


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Definitely great benefits. Especially overload aspect, imo. If you need help on deciding which one to get, let me know.


I’ll get a knee belt before one of those lol. And would be the weakest on at that haha.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Elevated Pendlay Rows
95 x 10
145 x 10
185 x 10
230 x 5
275 x 5
230 x 10
Mid - upper back focus

Machine Row
2PPS x 3 x 6
2P + 25PS x 3 x 6
3PPS x 3 x 6

Hellfire sets - Pull and squeeze first rep. While holding the right side back, rep 6 on left arm. Alternate holding left and Repping 6 on right. Then, rep 6 full reps together.

Lat PD
150 x 3 x 10 

Shrugs
4 plates 
x 25 
2 x 15
SS
DB Hammer Curl
40 x 10
45 x 2 x 10
SS
Wrist curls
75 x 3 x 15

Good pump, and back workout. Wrists and grip are toast. Grip was burning out during lat PD'S. Off tomorrow, and heavy bench day Sunday. Time to make 500lbs normal.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

Strong ass day dude. Some heavy pendlays. I just now got caught up on the past few pages. Hadn’t realized I missed so much. I love seeing the stuff you do in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Strong ass day dude. Some heavy pendlays. I just now got caught up on the past few pages. Hadn’t realized I missed so much. I love seeing the stuff you do in here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks homie. All good. I do the same getting behind on here


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 18, 2022)

2-Board
155 x 8
221 x 5
275 x 3
342 x 3
386 x 3

3Ply Shirt
452
496
These two were a fucking struggle. So much pressure before the board. Finally had the smart idea to pull the collar down to right about the nipple line. Huge difference. 

518
529 x 1
Felt so good had to do another set for a double.
529 x 2

swapped to a 2Ply and 1-Board
496 x 1
507 x 1

Few Band reps for Tris and rear delts. Will add videos later


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 18, 2022)

1: 529 x 2
2: 529 x 1
3: 507 x 1
4: 496 x 1

507 was my last Press for the day. I'm going to blame fatigue for my ass coming up.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> 2-Board
> 155 x 8
> 221 x 5
> 275 x 3
> ...



Good lord brother, you’re moving some serious weight. Is there a way you can get the collar to stay in place around the nipple line so it doesn’t give you inside? 529 for a double, just blows my mind. Especially after a single. You’re doing big things in here man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good lord brother, you’re moving some serious weight. Is there a way you can get the collar to stay in place around the nipple line so it doesn’t give you inside? 529 for a double, just blows my mind. Especially after a single. You’re doing big things in here man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks homie. Yeah we figured out to set it before I get down on the bench.  once we get it there, i then lay to do get in position and get my hands on the bar. My partner just pulls down on the shirt and belt as long as the collar doesn't move. Huge fucking improvement


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Thanks homie. Yeah we figured out to set it before I get down on the bench. once we get it there, i then lay to do get in position and get my hands on the bar. My partner just pulls down on the shirt and belt as long as the collar doesn't move. Huge fucking improvement



Hell yeah man. I guarantee this will speed up your progress. That’s awesome. Looking forward to seeing more of your training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 20, 2022)

Good video about using overloads. Mainly in the Bench, but good information in my opinion from one of the top benchers.

Only thing that seems excessive is the weights parameters for the future method. I'm sure it worked for him, but 150-250 can be excessive imo. Even trying 100lbs more than my top Squat a few years ago with the reverse band, absolutely fried my CNS like nothing else.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good video about using overloads. Mainly in the Bench, but good information in my opinion from one of the top benchers.
> 
> Only thing that seems excessive is the weights parameters for the future method. I'm sure it worked for him, but 150-250 can be excessive imo. Even trying 100lbs more than my top Squat a few years ago with the reverse band, absolutely fried my CNS like nothing else.


Yeah outlier training principles always have me skeptical


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yeah outlier training principles always have me skeptical


Yep for sure. I'm sure their principles worked for them, but definitely not a for everyone.

I was supposed to have done a reverse band Bench Sunday after hitting my numbers, but in no way do I think my body would have been ready for 700+ doing so. 600 would have been pushing it and that would have only been right at an 80lbs overload.

Only reason I didn't do the overload was because we didn't have a sturdy enough bench for the Racks. Something we're going to figure out that part in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Power Shrugs
155 x 15
265 x 10
375 x 8
419 x 5
Backdowns
375 x 5
265 x 15 

First time in forever doing them this way. Did them from around mid thigh to keep the low back out of it.  

Hammer Strength High Pulldown
5 x F ~10-15 reps

One arm Rear Delt cable fly
3 x 20+
SS
Ab Pulldowns
3 x 20+

Lat PD
3 x ~15 

Did a few different light shoulder exercises. 1 because tomorrow is 2nd Bench day, and 2 because my right one is being a little PZT... More of a pump day for the back. Couldn't train yesterday, because I was helping two different people with their bench work.


----------



## PZT (Sep 21, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yep for sure. I'm sure their principles worked for them, but definitely not a for everyone.
> 
> I was supposed to have done a reverse band Bench Sunday after hitting my numbers, but in no way do I think my body would have been ready for 700+ doing so. 600 would have been pushing it and that would have only been right at an 80lbs overload.
> 
> Only reason I didn't do the overload was because we didn't have a sturdy enough bench for the Racks. Something we're going to figure out that part in the upcoming weeks.





Metalhead1 said:


> Power Shrugs
> 155 x 15
> 265 x 10
> 375 x 8
> ...


Mines feeling good right now. Supposed to be max effort on touch and go flat bench tomorrow


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Power Shrugs
> 155 x 15
> 265 x 10
> 375 x 8
> ...



Mine have been little PZT’s lately too. Maybe it’s cuz I’ve been eating like shit like he does lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Mine have been little PZT’s lately too. Maybe it’s cuz I’ve been eating like shit like he does lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t blame takis, ya SOB


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Floor Press w/Chains
155
221
265
Add chains (70)
X 3
Add chains (106)
X 3
Add chains (150)
X 3
Add weight 287 + 150
X 3
Add weight 309 + 150
X 3
just added weight as I got tired of counting chains. these were better than last week. 2nd rep was a soft lockout, but I finally figured out how for them to be more explosive.

Probably had more, but called it because I was helping someone else with their Squat and deadlift technique in between. Didn't get a chance to do accessories because of that as well. So, added for tomorrow.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 23, 2022)

More of a pump day for smaller muscle groups. Not my favorite days, but essential I suppose

Flat DB (high reps)
35 x 20
45 x 20
55 x 2 x 20

Just working the chest and shoulders. No Triceps. Left shoulder what feels like the labrum, is pissed.

Inc 45° Tri Ext
35 x 3 x 15

One Arm Tri PD 
SS
Cable Curls

Shrugs
SS
Cable Wrist Curls


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Bench
155 x 8
221 x 5
275 x 3
342 x 3
386 x 3

Shirt
452  
Ghost 3 board. 

Shirt wasn't set right

496 x 1
Not happening. No energy...bad technique 

2-Board
518 x 1
529 x 1 


Bad technique on these 2 as well. Got them, but struggled off the board. No pop from Triceps. Upper back not tight. Minimal leg drive. No more beer the night before heavy bench days.   Also, going to look at training volume, and recovery.

 Accessories  
Light Inc db work
Tricep pulldowns 
Shoulder raises


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2022)

#5 Pin Rack Pull w/chains
155
221
265
331
375
Add chains 70
X3
Add chains 106
X 3
397 + 106 x 3

Hammer hi Rows
2pps + 25 x 3 x F

Lat PD
150 x 3 x F

Single Arm Triceps
3 x F

Db Curls
3 x F

Shoulder side delt raises
3 x F

All reps at least 10+. Not complete failure but just short of it


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Floor Press w/Chains
> 155
> 221
> 265
> ...



Those just fucking look heavy bro lol. You’re killing it in here man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Those just fucking look heavy bro lol. You’re killing it in here man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They felt good, and I seriously thought about dropping down and repping out like the week before, but didn't. Turns out, going that heavy Thursday was probably my issue that caused me to have a shitty Sunday. I just got to be smarter.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> They felt good, and I seriously thought about dropping down and repping out like the week before, but didn't. Turns out, going that heavy Thursday was probably my issue that caused me to have a shitty Sunday. I just got to be smarter.



Man ir sucks battling yourself over things like that. I struggle with it a lot. I just keep telling myself to trust the process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man ir sucks battling yourself over things like that. I struggle with it a lot. I just keep telling myself to trust the process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to figure out the process and when and where to push.  cns got pretty wrecked Sunday before. So, compound Thursday and the following Sunday didn't really do me any favors. It's just figuring shit out at this point.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 2, 2022)

Rev Grip Bench
2-Board
Bar
155
221
265 x 5
331 x 5
386 x 3
452 x 3
F8 Single
496 x 2
518 x 2
540 x 2 PR
518 x 2
518 x 3

Lots of tricep, Shoulder, and lat work for accessories.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 5, 2022)

SSB Box Squats w/strong band~160-200 
292 x 5 x 2
336 x 5 x 2

Leg Press Lots of reps at 620. Didn't count. Just kept repping, changing feet angles working between quads and hamstrings


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 5, 2022)

Sup brother! Glad ur still hammering the weights!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Pin Floor Press
Bar
111
155
199
221
Add chains (70)
X 5 or so
Working on form. Doubles going forward

More chains (106)
X 2
More chains (150)
X 2

More weight 265 + (150)
X 2

309 + 150
X 2

320 + 150 PR
X 2

High Rep DB Bench
55 x 25
65 x 20
75 x 20

Cable Rows
Single Arm Tri PD
Single Arm Rev cable flye


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 10, 2022)

2-Board
Bar
111
155
221 x 5
265 x 5
342 x 5
386 x 3
452 x 3

Shirt
2-Board
496 x 2
518 x 2
540 x 2
551 x 2

1-Board
518 x 2
540 x 2
551 x 1

Ultimate goal was to hit 551 to a 2-Board. Once I hit it, I knew I had more. So, dropped the weight and down to a 1-Board and worked back up.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Strong as fuck dude. God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 21, 2022)

16 October
Am workout 
2-Board Triples w/F8
Bar
155 xx
221 x 8
265 x 5
331 x 5
386 x 5
452 x 2 x 3
501 x 5

October 20
2-Board w/chains w/SDP
111
155
221
265
331
375
Add chains (70)
X 3
Add chains (106)
X 3
Add Chains (150)
2 x 3

375 + (150) Widomaker
X 6 

Sunday to today.  Had week off last week dealing with career progression, and shit. Got past that, and back to the gym. Need to make more time for accessories. Also, poly sucks. I'm definitely enjoying the Unlimited stuff way more.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 23, 2022)

1-Board
155
221
265
331
375
452
501
523
545
567

1-Board backdowns 80% of 567
452 x 2 x 5














Knee issue is affecting my setup and leg drive. Shoulder is a bitch all week except when I bench. Arm numbness is pretty common at times, and forearm pain is on strong, but hey, got another pr. Working more reps at %'s to build off of what I have at the moment. 

I'll have to do my accessories tomorrow as I was assisting my partner with his Squats and deads for his upcoming meet. I've been slacking on accessories and conditioning...so easy to.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 24, 2022)

If something wasn’t hurting somewhere then it wouldn’t be powerlifting.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 2, 2022)

October 26
Rack Pulls from mid shin
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 6
315 x 6
365 x 6
405 x 5
405 x 3
455 x 3 
(Shit bars)

DB Rows
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 8

Shrugs
315 x 4 x 15

Shrugs on Calf Machine
4plates Rest Pause to 100

Cable Row
150 x 12
170 x 2 x 12 

October 27
Pin Floor Press w/Chains (150)
Bar Warm up with only chains until 150/chains
121 x 5
165 x 5
231 x 3
275 x 3
319 x 3

Not a fan of doing it this way. I'll go back to working up in straight weight first. Then, adding chains.

Backdown 75%
242 x 3 x 5

High Rep DB Bench 
55 x 25
65 x 20
75 x 20

Bamboo Rehab
Single Tri PD
Shoulder Raise
Curls

Accessory work from last week and 2nd Bench day. Shoulder took a beating, so enter the bamboo work. It's been working decent overall. Shoulder isn't as bad as before, but it still goes numb every now and then doing these.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 2, 2022)

And I thought I did a lot of rack pulls 😳 Good Lord man.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 2, 2022)

October 30
Bench w/mini bands (~80)
Bar
111

2-Board
155 x 8
221 x 8
265 x 5
331 x 5
375 x 5
452 x 3
496 x 1 (right shoulder quit halfway on 2nd)
496 x 1

Backdowns
386 x 5
430 x 5

Bamboo 
Shoulder work
Lats
Triceps
More Shoulders Biceps


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> And I thought I did a lot of rack pulls 😳 Good Lord man.


Didn't feel like a lot at the time, but my recovery certainly paid for it


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Chose to do 2-Board this past Sunday for a few reasons. 
1. Shoulder. 
2. new variation 
3. heavier weight

Shoulder is a lot better after bamboo work. plan to utilize 2-Boards a little less in training, and just more of an introduction when using weights I've never handled before. Then, the next week come back to same weight with a 1 or a half board.

I plan to do more of a deload the rest of the week. I don't know if I've fucked up my cns or what, but something to that effect it seems. Fatigue, recovery, and mental shit hasn't been the best recently.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Floor Press, Dead Stop
155 x 8
221 x 8
265 x 5
331 x 3
375 x 1
451 x 3
507 x 2
Added chains (40)
507 x 2 (shitty)
Backdown
441 x 5

Try to dead stop on all of them, but didn't happen perfectly. Positioning wasn't great. Tightness wasn't great. Kept losing both on the unrack 

Not the best. Not the worst.


----------



## Yano (Nov 5, 2022)

507 bench fuck dude LOL Right on !!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> 507 bench fuck dude LOL Right on !!!!


Thanks dude. Floor press sucks. Goal is to hit 600 before the year is up


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Lazy training week. This is from Tuesday
Rack Pulls w/chains (150)
Chains 150
165 x 8
275 x 5
342 x 3
342 x 3
385 x 3
407 x 5
429 x 3 

Did a lot of Lats, and back accessories after. Didn't write it down so not sure on the amount or what I did


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 13, 2022)

Lazy last week because of my goal for today. 600

Bar

2-Board
155
265
331
386
452
496 x 2
540 x 1
584 x 1
606 x 1

1-Board
496 x 1
540 x 1
584 x 1
Took 584 twice because the first was shitty execution.  

Backdown 496 x 5

A lot of bloodflow work to triceps, and rear delts after.

Worked up to a top number on the 2-board. Then, lowered to a 1-Boqrd and found the top number again. 584 grooved weird, and by the time I did it a second time, I knew I needed to stop chasing numbers. added the set of 5 at ~80% of 606.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 14, 2022)

The joys of shirted benching.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 16, 2022)

SSB Squat w/average (160)
Bar
172
238
282 x 3 x 3
326 x 3 x 3
348 x 3 x 3

GHR
Rev Hypers
Leg Ext
Leg Curls  

First time squatting in a while because I've been a lazy fuck, and slightly because my right knee has been bothersome. Well, tonight the left knee tried to be problematic. 

Didn't push these for speed. Just wanted to move the weight with good technique. Limited rest between sets. And of course, left knee swelling after


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Missed a lot the last two weeks. LCL is still swollen. So, still no Squats or deads for another week or 2. 

Bench w/chains
Bar

2-Board
Chains(70)
Chains (150)
111
155
221
265 x 5
331 x 5
375 x 5
419 x 3
452 x 2

1-Board
452 + 150 x 2
496 + 150 x 1

Top set was roughly 646 at the top. Actually felt lighter than 606 2 weeks ago. Bw is up to 263. Probably topping out there for a bit.


----------



## nooiq (Dec 29, 2022)

whips and chains?


----------

